# 2cool Photo Contest, Still Life Voting thread



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Great photos submitted this month by everyone.

Now everyone can vote for your favorite photo/photographer for this month's contest.

You can view all eligible entries in the following photo gallery
http://community.webshots.com/album/547306017kKhZhC
or in the original thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=51427

The voting thread will close next tuesday, March 7th, at 7:30pm.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

WOW! So many cool photos. I want to vote for at least 10 - 12 of them!


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Well looks like the Chief has run away with it this month. Everybody ready to concide or do we need to get our Lawyers involved and do a recount ? -kidding-

What say you Chief - Next contest is ?

Dave


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Well Dave, I actually liked your pic and voted for it so dont concede yet, lol....although you do have some catching up to do.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Dave...it ain't over till its over...it may help if the stickey was on the TTMB so more Folks would notice...Just a thought. A larger voter turnout would be nice and encourage more participation.....Thanks for the votes..
See ya monday or tues,

Fulton Oyster Fest Bound....


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

MsAddicted said:


> Well Dave, I actually liked your pic and voted for it so dont concede yet, lol....although you do have some catching up to do.


 Well thank ya Nice lady.

I thank the chiefs got us beat pretty soundly

It would take a Mirracle and a bunch of Fake handle's to pull this one out.

Dave


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

If the Chief and Rusty keep entering the rest of us don't have a chance!!!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> If the Chief and Rusty keep entering the rest of us don't have a chance!!!


My dad always said if you want to get better, you have to compete with someone better than you. 
Bring it on ... I love a challenge ... and an education. 

Bob


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Player:*



pelican said:


> My dad always said if you want to get better, you have to compete with someone better than you. Bring it on ... I love a challenge ... and an education.  Bob


 So true Bob...you can't be a winner if your not a player and playing doesn't necessarily mean winning...just having fun, learning and enjoying what others have submitted is my reward.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The sad thing is that with 486 views we are only at 57 votes total -- we need more people to participate even if they are all voting for the Chief!

The good news is we have more votes than last month, so things are improving.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pelican said:


> My dad always said if you want to get better, you have to compete with someone better than you.
> Bring it on ... I love a challenge ... and an education.
> 
> Bob


 That was my theory back when I used to shoot some pool to pass my spare time. Cost me a lot of quarters!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Hmmm ... just gave me an idea, Charles. Honey, I need to go on more guided fishing trips so I can improve to compete with the better anglers. ??? Yeah, when pigs fly.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

pelican said:


> Hmmm ... just gave me an idea, Charles. Honey, I need to go on more guided fishing trips so I can improve to compete with the better anglers. ??? Yeah, when pigs fly.


But would it make you a better fisherman? maybe.

Would you enjoy spending more time doing something you enjoy? without a doubt.


----------

